# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pics of the Tanks



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is a pic of my 60 gallon:
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid103/pf3dc194c14e3e8dbb38fa4544dd24d3f/f9a53bb7.jpg.orig.jpg


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is a pic of my 60 gallon:
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid103/pf3dc194c14e3e8dbb38fa4544dd24d3f/f9a53bb7.jpg.orig.jpg


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Any suggestions or comments are appreciated.

Lighting: 150 watts
Ferts: Potassium, Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Flourish
CO2: none
Gravel: Washed gravel

Have two ten gallon tanks, will try to get pics of them on here. Just got my Nikon 4300 and still figuring it out.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

we can't access the pictures outside of imagestation....

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, someone help me out on posting pics. I read on here just to make a folder on imagestation b/c it can share, so please inlighten me.


----------



## HitATree (Jun 25, 2003)

Here, try this out. I created an account at pbase.
http://www.pbase.com/hitatrees/tanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice









Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Very nice. Both tanks look great. If aything, move that filter intake on the 60







Should be easy enough to hide in one of the corners.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## imported_Zhima (Oct 9, 2003)

Great, if I were to make some suggestion, move the stone to the left a bit, it would shift the focal point to a more comfortable position..








Zhima


----------

